# Chronic pancreatitis



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience with chronic pancreatitis? Tinkerbell has it, started about two years ago now. She eats a veterinary food 24/7 now, super low fat gastro stuff to help control it, but has flare ups now and then. She's at the vet right now - we had to rush her in this afternoon and she's having to stay the night to be on an IV, much worse than she's had so far before - and so I thought I'd check here to see if anyone had dealt with it before.


----------



## Skippy (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't know anything about it in dogs. I hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I think there are a number of people on here who have some knowledge...I do not. Positive thoughts for Tinkerbell, we hope she is home soon!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Thank you. Vet opens in half an hour so I'm hoping to hear from them very soon with an update! I got the impression she will definitely be coming home today, but whether it's early in the morning or at the end of the day will depends on how well she responded to the IV treatment overnight.


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

I have an older dog who has had some digestive issues recently, though not pancreatitis. I found the prescription kibble hard on his system. If low fat is mostly what you need, I would look at raw goat. It is the lowest fat raw I have found. The best deal I found was at haretoday.com. They have a well balanced ground meat/bone/organ/tripe blend. Hope she can come home sooner rather than later!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I had an Irish Setter with a large bare patch on her back. After multiple attempts to find out what the matter was, I was sent to a Dermatologist. After looking at her, and looking at all the tests, he diagnosed her with chronic pancreatitis. She had no digestive problems at that time. (also had IBS during her life time) No treatment. Hair never grew back. Good luck with your pup.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Well she was able to come home earlier today, so we're pretty happy about that. She's not 100% back to full health, but she's eating again and hasn't vomited for a while, and nice and hydrated thanks to her IV overnight. She's definitely perked up compared to yesterday so that's nice to see, but still very tired and a bit off. Will have to be on a few different medications for a few days but should start to see some improvement quickly now that she's on antibiotics. And - the vet was able to get her a new food that she hasn't had before so she's pretty stoked about that!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

That's great!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

My kirby has had long term pancreatitis for the last 9 years (caused by steroid responsive meningitis as a puppy)  Poor lad now has immune-mediated hemolytic anemia and thickening of the walls of his intestines , but he is a little fighter


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

I haven't been logged on in quite a while and when I saw you post I knew I must respond. I had a very intense time with an acute pancreatitis flair ( $2300 to remedy at the time!). My boy was forever "at risk" though for more flair ups after his recovery. That is when I started seeing a holistic vet that worked with my regular vet. I had my boy on a mushroom herbal formula as well as a Chinese remedy. This is when I started feeding raw too (which the vet started me on with excellent guidelines---*note this was 18 years ago!). My boy lived to be 14 and very healthy after the diagnosis and new care regime (he was a sheltie who ate everything...which is what caused the initial acute pancreatitis:: he ate part of an iguana that was in our yard one night and they are toxic). Anyway, I am glad your pup is recovering and would highly suggest a holistic approach if you need more help.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks for the information


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

So sorry to read this about Tinkerbell. I must have missed this post. I don't have any information or experience with this, but I hope she is now feeling better.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I know of several dogs diagnosed with severe pancreatitis that do really well on a raw diet. It is about the quality of the protein.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

She has totally recovered from the bad bought she had when I posted this, thank you  She's got a new food that she really loves, it's kangaroo of all things, and she goes gaga for it.


----------

